
Carmack Not Impressed With Next-Gen Console Hardware - shawndumas
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/John-Carmack-Next-Generation-Console-virtual-reality-Doom-3,news-15618.html
======
cldrope
Thanks for spamming hacker news with multiple of the same article. I hope your
karma rating is worth the damage it does to the community.

~~~
shawndumas
"The most important principle on HN, though, is to make thoughtful comments.
Thoughtful in both senses: both civil and substantial. [...] Which brings us
to the most important principle on HN: civility. Since long before the web,
the anonymity of online conversation has lured people into being much ruder
than they'd dare to be in person. So the principle here is not to say anything
you wouldn't say face to face." -- <http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html>

